# Kimsufi



## stim (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi,

Just a heads-up as I haven't seen it mentioned: OVH seem to be back offering their atom-based dedis again.

http://www.kimsufi.com/uk/

Price has gone up a little but still seems good value, esp for the disk space. 

I got in on the first round last year and I've been really happy with it.

Cheers



EDIT; Ooops. just after I posted this, a notice came-up that that last one had been sold. Yikes, that was fast. Probably still worth keeping an eye-out though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 3, 2014)

OVH Kimsufi atoms have been come and go every day   

They even had them in stock at BHS every once in a while (remember when they just opened up BHS?  They said they weren't planning on bringing over Kimsufi but later they did).  

But yeah.  Great price for a cheap machine but for anything that needs more speciality it falls apart.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2014)

Kimsufi just unveiled a redesigned website and 2 new models moments ago...

KS-6 Xeon 2xE5530 8c / 16t 2.4 GHz+ 24GB RAM, 2 TB drive, 100 Mbps /128 29,99€ HT (w/VAT 35,87€ ) - - -

-

KS-5 Core™ i7-920 4c / 8t 2.66 GHz+ 16GB RAM, 2TB drive, 100 Mbps /128 24,99€ HT (w/VAT 29,89€ )

edited: to change French to English


----------



## wcypierre (Jun 3, 2014)

The price has also increased. For KS-1, previously without VAT its 4.24 instead of 4.99


----------



## willie (Jun 3, 2014)

stim said:


> Price has gone up a little but still seems good value, esp for the disk space.


That's interesting about the new cpu models but unfortunately they all have just 1 hard drive (no raid) so aren't really ok for storage servers. 

There are some interesting new soyoustarts in Europe: http://www.soyoustart.com/ie/offers.xml

They include a w3520 server with 2x2tb disk for 30 euro/month, and an E5630 with 192gb(!) ram for 120 euro.  These all have 1gbps network interfaces with 200mbps internet, where the kimsufis are 100mbit limited.  That is useful as I had to transfer a TB of data between two 100mbit-limited servers in the BHS data center and it took around 24h instead of a fraction of that.   I could imagine getting two kimsufis to mirror each others' disks, and the 100mbit network would be annoying for that.  SYS does have higher setup fees than kimsufi, and the KS-6 seems like about the best deal so far for raw cpu cycles.

OVH also now has 1-week rentals of their OVH-branded server line including some of the higher end ones, which is kind of interesting.  Like if you need a 20 core server with 256gb of ram to crunch some dataset, you can get it for 149 dollars a week.  There have been times when I could have used something like that.  Comparable box from Amazon is around 3 dollars an hour iirc.


----------



## stim (Jun 4, 2014)

willie said:


> That's interesting about the new cpu models but unfortunately they all have just 1 hard drive (no raid) so aren't really ok for storage servers.


True true, however I wouldn't be running an enterprise of an Atom -based server. For personal use though, such as a subsonic server, it's perfect.


----------

